# Smart ultra 6 microsd card vanished after marshmallow update



## moose69 (Aug 20, 2003)

Hi 

I have been unable to access my Micro SD Card ever since I updated the OS to Marshmallow 6.01.

To make matters worse I saw on one of my Google searches that Marshmallow has the capability of encrypting the SD card so that it behaves as internal storage. This would be a very useful addition to the phone.

Any solutions most welcome.

moose69


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Hit settings and the Storage & USB and you should see the SD card and its usage in addition to the internal storage.

Use any File Manager and you should be able to view the filing systems of both the internal and external storages.


----------



## moose69 (Aug 20, 2003)

Hi thanks for your reply
The card is not being picked up in Storage & USB or in file manager. I have checked the card in my laptop and it is working . I also tried a brand new working card and it is not registering either. The problem occured after the upgrade to Marshmallow 6.01.

moose69


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

What is the size of the MicroSD card? Has it been formatted by Android?

Memory cards up to 32GB are factory formatted to Fat32 but above this size the filing system is exFat which Android cannot use because it is proprietary. You need to let Android to format it to Fat32 before it can be used.

If it isn't to do with the card's filing system and the card can be read and written in Windows then the update may be faulty.


----------



## moose69 (Aug 20, 2003)

The original card was working before the upgrade. It is 32gb fat 32. The new card is the same. I'm pretty sure the fault is with the upgrade. Is there any remedy short of a factory reset?¿​


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

I agree a factory rest seems to be the only reliable way. Just connect the phone to a PC to download your valuable data and do a soft rest (Settings/Backup & reset/Factory data rest).


----------



## moose69 (Aug 20, 2003)

Should I be connected to the PC during the reset? Also is it possible to backup all my apps to the pc


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

The only positive feature of hooking a smart phone to a PC is to have the battery charged up all the time. I prefer the phone resetting on its own as long as it has enough juice in the battery. Keep it simple.

One can back up the apps but they have little value because they cannot be restored except some personal data and you need to know where they are. Some apps like WhatsApp allows you you back up the data using the Google drive and that is pretty sweet. Most apps like emails have the data stored by the vendors so no need to do any back up. The most common data needing backup are personal photos, videos and mp3 music. I have them stored in the memory card so no need to backing up except the latest photos/videos in DCIM directory of the phone. For Contacts I have imported everyone into gmail account so Google does the backup for me.


----------



## moose69 (Aug 20, 2003)

Thanks for the comprehensive response I'll try that then fingers crossed that all goes well


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

There is an off chance that in upgrading the Android the new version starts to look at the owner of files in the SD card and denies the phone owner to access the data depending how the files were installed in the SD card. The short term cure in to install an App called ES file explorer as it recognises it and gives the phone owner a choice to mount it and use the card.

The long term solution is to change the ownership of the files in the card. Modern OSes are getting more secure so that could be the reason why your SD card suddenly not seen after the new update.


----------



## moose69 (Aug 20, 2003)

Hi the data reset did not work . With regard to the permissions I had tried a new sd card with nothing loaded and it was to recognised. The idea of using ES is and interesting one and I will try it out. I spoke to someone who suggested uninstalling the OS completely as it may have become corrupted in the installation process. I also saw somewhere on my google searches that Marshmallow can format the sd card to Android format so it becomes additional phone storage. I will have to get the sd recognised before I can test that.

Thanks for your help so far and apologies for not getting back sooner life intervened.

Take Care
moose69


----------

